# Four Days at the Pointe



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Arrived alive and well in Dutton VA at Starrett Pointe late Thursday night. No wheels fell of the trailer and forecast for Friday was rain.. I was jazzed to have such ideal conditions. Early morning run up the Dragon and the second cast was a brute. 








Then a couple of shorts and a long dry spell till a four spot red drum came to the boat. That weekend the spots counted for bragging rights. 

Next fish fights like a tank and turns out to be a turtle. 









Then another long dry spell and I began to sing to brighten the spirits of my boat mates. Then the tide starts out and the fish move closer to reachable areas of the swamp. 
This next shot is to protect you the viewer and not the fish holder. Talk about a royal ugly dude (RUD). 

















I see a commotion and flip Mr Ziggy into it and bam fish on. 









Next day one my boat mates and I fish the lower Bay with live lines and chunk bait. We did well on 4 lb blues and I got a 30lb cow nose ray. But my boat mate got the real fight with a 60lb est. Southern Ray. It dogged him hard and he was shaking from a 38 minute battle just to keep line on the reel. 









We caught on Saturday 8 different kinds of fish and two rays. Had a nice cooler of fish for the table as well. Lots of sea mullet..

Saturday night from the dock we got a dozen big croaker, six red drum and a few catfish. Sunday night will be beer battered croaker, blues, sea mullet and a couple of drum for 12....yummy

Next day Sunday we headed back up the Dragon for a morning only trip.. 
The ride in looks like this. 









Jim from our group caught this LGMouth on the same spot I got mine on Friday. 









The spot results for our tourny where 8 spots took the pride (Jim) and we had 5 people with 6 spots for second. 5 people with 4 spots for third place. 

I was tied for last with ZERO spots. 

We had a great time and I even sat out a trip or two to relax and drink beer.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work Mike ! Right from the dock ya gotta love that too !


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like the "Hot Ditch" minus the big tree's on the point. 

Good Plunder thar' Capt. Mike!!! 

Skunk


----------

